# Pfitschertal-Schlüsseljoch



## stöttner (12. August 2008)

Hallo Mountainbiker!
Der Weg über das Schlüsseljoch ist immer vom Brenner-Enzianhütte-
Pfitschertal beschrieben. Ich finde keine Aufzeichnungen/Berichte über die
Auffahrt vom Pfitschertal zum Schlüsseljoch. Kann mir jemand von dieser
Auffahrt (Fahr-/Schiebe-/Tragepassagen in Hm,ca.) Infos geben?
Wir wollen vom Weer/Inntal-Geiseljoch-Finkenberg-Pfitscherjoch und dann
über das Schlüsseljoch zur Brennerstrasse.
Bin 55 Jahre alt, längere steilere Rampen zwingen mich schon zum absteigen, sonst aber gute MBer-Kondition.


----------



## Baikabaer (13. August 2008)

Hi,
vom Pfitschtal hoch zum Schlüsseljoch geht schon. Vor 2 Wochen (Abfahrt ins Pfitschtal) kamen uns da jede Menge Biker entgegen. Einige haben da zum Teil geschoben, aber ich denke einen großen Teil kannst du schon fahren. Außerdem kannst du beim Schieben die Aussicht besser genießen.

Servus,
Roland

Hier ein kleiner Eindruck:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barny_R (13. August 2008)

Hallo, hier noch weitere Info:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285002&highlight=schl%FCsseljoch

ich bin das Schlüsseljoch vor ein paar Jahren nur ins Pfitschertal runter gefahren. Oben wars grobschotterig, unten das letzte Stück war ein Stück guter Forstweg


----------



## stöttner (13. August 2008)

Danke, das schaut gut aus. Da könnten wir ev. Pfitscherj. *und *Schlüsseljoch
an einem Tag fahren.


----------



## bikeseppl (13. August 2008)

Hallo sind vor 2 Wochen  von Mayrhofen über Pfitscher Joch, Kematen, Schlüsseljoch zum Brenner an einem Tag, bin in deiner Altersgruppe.
Auffahrt zum Schlüsseljoch über Schotterstraße bei Wieden ist sehr steil und wir haben da ca. 2 Std. geschoben. Im unteren Bereich eine steile Forststraße weiter oben  ist dann grober Schotter.
Sind um 09:00 gestartet und waren gegen 19:00 am Brenner. Problem war auch die Überquerung der Autobahn. Man kommt durch eine Unterführung zwischen den beiden Fahrbahnen/Parkplatz heraus aber dann mußten wir über die Autobahnabfahrt auf die Bundesstraße. Am Brenner gibt es auch nur eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit das Hotel Olympia, Hotel ist übertrieben aber für eine Nacht geht es.
Höhendiagramm kann ich vielleicht noch nachliefern.
Wenn ihr vom Pfitscher Joch abfahrt und gut und sicher seit dann nehmt den WW 3 nach Stein, links vom Pfitscher Joch Haus.
Von der Enzianhütte zum Brenner den WW 11.
Wir sind vor 2 Jahren vom Brenner über das Flatschjöchl nach Kematen, gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen dass es hier mehr zu fahren gibt, sind aber 200 Hm mehr.


Servus


----------



## cybal (13. August 2008)

hallo,

es ist machbar und man kann zum großteil fahren. aber ob ich mir die plagerei antuen würde..  
--> hinten geht es eh nur wieder runter..


----------



## hetzi (13. August 2008)

Ich bin vor 3 Jahren vom Pfitschertal aus rüber.

Der Anstieg ist von unten weg kontinuierlich recht steil aber fahrbar. Anfangs auf guten Waldweg und nach oben hin auf immer gröber werden Schotter und dann verblockt. Bis kurz vor der oberen Kehre war praktisch alles fahrbar, aber dann ist wegen zu groben Untergrund das meiste zu schieben. Erschwerend kann hinzukommen, dass in diesen Südhang die Sonne schon im Vormittag richtig satt hineinknallen kann und es damit entsprechend heiß wird!

Markus


----------



## stöttner (14. August 2008)

ein Höhendiagramm wäre natürlich toll, aber auch die Angaben bisher ermöglichen
schon eine genauere Planung dieser Tour, nochmals herzlichen Dank!

Pepi Stöttner


----------



## bikeseppl (18. August 2008)

Hier das Höhendiagramm von Mayrhofen über Pfitscher Joch und Schlüsseljoch zum Brenner.




Servus


----------



## stöttner (22. September 2008)

Nochmals Danke für die brauchbaren Informationen, hier ein Kurzbericht
von unserer 3-Tagestour am 28.,29.u.30.8.2008 bei herrlichem Wetter!

1.Tag: *Weer-*Weerberg-Geiseljoch-Lanersbach-Finkenberg-*Ginzling*
Nächtigung; ca 55 km, 2100 hm

2.Tag: Ginzling-Pfitscherjoch-Kematen-Schlüsseljoch-Enzianhütte-
          Brenner-*Gossensass-*Nächtigung;60 km, 2050 hm

3. Tag: Gossensass-Sandjoch-Brenner Grenzkammstr.-Brenner-Matrei-
           (Römerstrasse) Patsch- Volders-*Weer*;95 km, 1800 hm

Zusammenfassung: Eine herrliche Kurztour, der stärkste Tag war
der 2. Tag, die Auffahrt zum Schlüsseljoch haben wir sicher die Hälfte der Strecke geschoben, das tolle Panorama (Pfunderjoch gegenüber, dann Brenner Grenzkamm) entschädigen aber! 
Gossensass-Sandjoch ist eine schöne, leichtere Auffahrt zur Brenner-
Grenzkammstrasse, überraschend wenig Mountainbiker unterwegs.
Ganz schön in die Wadln ging noch die Fahrt auf der "Römerstrasse"
von Matrei über Patsch, Volders nach Weer, da gibts noch einige HM
(viele kurze Steigungen) zu bewältigen.

LG
Wolfgang, Hans Peter, Pepi


----------

